# Billy is in need of a loving home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This little cat is approx 18 months old. He is blue and white (although he almost looks black on the photos). He is a stray that is trying to make himself at home at my Uncles house but sadly his cats won't tolerate him. He is very gentle but a little nervous and the other cats keep attacking him 
on the photo he looks dirty but we've cleaned him up now and he is a lovely looking boy
He is being neutered next week so will be ready for his forever home late next week. If anyone can give this little boy a loving home please get in touch. Adoption fee for him is £50

please note that he has been living rough and although he has been going into my uncles house and using a litter tray you may have the odd accident until he is settled


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

he is a gorgeous looking boy and I am sure someone will snap him up soon.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous I hope he finds a forever home soon.

Viv xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww, what a handsome young man!
Hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He's a lovely little chap. Hope someone comes along for him soon x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Billy left for his forever home in Nottingham last night. Have a lovely new life Billy - you deserve it


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great news 
Thanks for the update CG!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely, good luck Billy.


----------

